# "Pie Man" Chocolate Pie



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

My wife's grandfather (Joe Mosher, died before I met my wife) was the "Pie Man" in Shreveport, LA in the 1950's - 1970's. He would go to the bakery very early every morning, dragging my wife and SIL when they visited. While they slept on a cot in the pantry, he would make pies for most of the diners in Shreveport. He would deliver them in the morning and they would put them in their pie case and claim them as their own.

When my wife's grandfather and grandmother passed away, my MIL inherited all of Joe's recipes. Here is his for:

CHOCOLATE PIE

1 c. Sugar
2 T. Flour
3 T. Cocoa
1 small can Pet milk 
Regular milk added to Pet milk to make 2 cups
3 egg yolks
1 t. vanilla
3 T. Butter

Meringue
3 egg whites
4 T. Sugar
1 t. vanilla

Mix sugar, flour, cocoa in iron skillet. Add milk, mix well. Add egg yolks, beat until blended. Cook stirring constantly until thick. Take off heat, add butter and vanilla. Pour into cooked pie shell. 

Beat egg whites until stiff. Add 4 T. sugar one at a time, 1 t. vanilla. Spread on pie. Bake at 400 degrees for 10 minutes until brown.

Enjoy. RIP "Pie Man".

P.S. Pie man also would go to Toledo Bend on his days off, by himself and fill a couple of ice chests with bass and bring them back to Shreveport to sell to the grocery stores in the bad parts of town. He never let anyone, to include my FIL, fish with him and never said where he caught the fish. He had an ole beat-up aluminum boat and said he went where no one else could go.


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Will try this fer sure


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

When mixing the stuff on the stove, a double boiler will help it not burn on the bottom. It takes a little longer though.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I LOVE chocolate pie. I modified "pie man's" recipe a little. I don't use canned milk, so I add an extra egg. More whites for the meringue too!!! The broiler browns the top good, but you have to watch it. Thanks for the recipe and the story. My buttermilk pie was made by my great grandma. It didn't have a temperature to cook it at.....No thermostat on a wood stove..... Can't wait to show my granddaughter how to make it!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

MIL & PIL says substitute 3 T. Corn starch for 2 T. Flour also consider adding 2 T. Cold coffee already brewed.


----------

